# HOTV News Update 2012 Ulta G Cup Race



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi race fans James T. Jet here for HOTV with a news update for next month’s Virginia Ultra G Cup race at GreenRun Speedway. Sponsors are starting to come for this race. Here is a rundown so far who will be sponsoring this year’s race.
*BRP* - Home of so cool ho resin bodies. Check out Tom’s latest creations here:
http://www.bat-jet.com/
*Bubba’s Racecar Shells.* Resin TJETs bodies. (Don’t know if he has a web site will find out)
*C & R Racing* - Makers of most excellent waterslide decals. Take a look here:
http://www.candrhoracing.com
*Ho-Models*.- Tom Cammarata makes some great bodies . He not actively selling on his website at this time. However keep an eye out as he has a few on ebay ever now and then.
*JW’s TJET Speed Parts* - If you have a need for speed or just plain want to improve your TJETS check out Alan’s offerings here. Great tools he even has a speed shop at Green Run Speedway.
http://jwhospeedparts.com/
*MEV* - Mike does TJETs right. Some the best TJET bodies in the HO universe. Got to love his racer series bodies. Check out MEV’s latest here:
http://www.tjets.com
*RMT Customs* - Model Car Magazine on DVD. Check them out at:
www.rmtcustoms.com
*Slot Car Express* – The are a brand new sponsor for GreenRun Speedway. They carry stuff for 1/32, 1/43 and 1/64. Some urethane tires that will be tested this week end. Also a nice selction of lubricants and cleaners. Check out their website at:
http://www.slotcarexpress.com/index.html
One moth to go for the start of the Ultra G Cup Race. You can find a copy of the rules at HOTV’s blog at http://hotv.wordpress.com Let’s go to Smokey Hughes in infield at GreenRun Speedway for the latest. 
Thanks James. Been poking around and found out Corrie Motors will be offering some of their Indy Bodies as race prizes for Cup Race. Rumor in the garage area is there just might be an Indy mail-in race come July. It’s been several years since the roar of Indy roadsters has been heard at the beach.
Also there is supposed to be some urethane tire testing this week end and another manufacture of tuff-one tires has been located and they hope to get some tested before the race. That’s it for now TJET fans now back to James.
Thanks Smokey. That it for this report stay tuned to HOTV for the latest coverage of the 2012 Virginia Ultra G Cup.


----------

